# Wedding for 200



## bbq bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

Our 2nd job in as many weeks was a wedding for 120 with on site cooking and a service line.
Pulled pork, Spare ribs, and chicken with beans, slaw and potato salad.
It was a beautiful setting on the lake...





By imn88fan






A drum full of chicken...




By imn88fan

Tending the pits...





By imn88fan

serving line...





By imn88fan







Except for the fact that this was nearly 200 miles from home, it was a great day, handed out lots of cards, and had a great time!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice job, Bubs! I did a grilling for about 120-ish...no count really as it was on Lake Orion for the fireworks, and people just kept showing up on boats  LOL! Lotta work, but it went OK.

200 miles  where at  West side I'd think?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

West Branch area.


Pullin our pork...





By imn88fan

Backwoods also full of chicken...




By imn88fan

Pork was fantastic, first thing gone!! 




Smoke in da eye's......





By imn88fan


----------



## desertlites (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW what a gig-great job.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice looking set up you got their 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Hope the cards produce for ya


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, that was supposed to read wedding for 120.....


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 7, 2008)

That is great. Looks like it went over very well. Congrads.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 7, 2008)

Awsome feast BQB !! I know timing is everything on sumpin like that, having worked for a large private club some years back doin buffets and q's ! Looks like you got it down to a science tho for sure !


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks...
Doing all those comps and having to deliver on time makes for great practice!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job Bubba, lloks like it turned out great.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Nicely done, Bubba.


----------



## dingle (Jul 7, 2008)

Lotsa pics guess we gotta believe eh Bubba? Looks fantastic! Nice job


----------

